# وأقبل شهر المعاكسات ....اهلا رمضان !



## Critic (30 يوليو 2011)

*الشهر "الكريم" و "المبارك" و شهر "التقوى" و "الغفران"*
*نهنئ الإخوة المسلمين بحلول شهرهم المبارك , اما بعد
عايز _كمصرى_ارصد بعض الظواهر (المناقضة للتسميات اللى فوق) ملازمة للشهر ده و بعانى منها شخصيا*​ 
*اولا :شهر المعاكسات*
*اللى ينكر يبقى مغيب بشكل تام او مش عايش فى مصر المحروسة*
*بترتفع نسبة المعاكسات بشكل هستيرى*
*و الغريبة انه الشاب من دول كل لما يجى يعاكس اى بنت (مع البحلقة و الذى منه) بيصرخ : اللهم انى صائم ! (شوف قمة النفاق الاجتماعى !!!)*
*فى الشهر ده بعانى مع اختى....لازم اوصلها فى الرايحة و الجاية لان شباب الشارع المصري بيتحول لحيوانات و كأن الصيام بيصيبه بسعار جنسى*
*مع ان الصيام المفروض يكون بيرفع الاخلاق مش بيخليها تنحدر (و هى دى المفارقة العجيبة !!)*
*و طبعا فيه اجماع من زملائى البنات على الشكوى من ازيداد المعاكسات فى الشهر "المبارك" (يبدو ان البركة و الوفرة بتعم فى كل شيئ حتى المعاكسات !)*​

*ثانيا : شهر العبوث والتكشير والعصبية*
*عندهم حق !*
*اصل الواحد من دول بيسهر لوش الفجر علشان السحور و بياكل و بعدين ينام فالنهار كله يقضيه نوم*
*و لما يقوم يلاقى مزاجه متعكر لانه الاكل و النوم مباشرة بيقلب البطن فيبقى مزيج من الكسل و العبوث*
*و احيانا كمان يصحى جعان فتزيد الطينة بلة !*
*الناس كلها مكشرة بشكل ملفت (معلش اصلهم صايميين !)*
*محدش طايق لحد كلمة و نسبة العراك (جمع عركة) بترتفع بشكل مخيف (معلش اعذرهم دول صايميين)*
*(كمثال : اتذكر السنة اللى فاتت احدى شباب شارعنا سب الدين لاخر اثناء عركة رمضانية !!!!!)*
*البياعين فى الاسواق متعصبين و بيشتموا كتير و بيعاملوك معاملة زفت و دى شكوة امى و جيراننا كل سنة (البياع : متزعلش اصل انا صايم وعلى اخرى)*​ 
*ثالثا : شهر الكسل و التنبلة و الخمول*
*الناس ماشية فى الشارع (ده لو صحيوا اصلا) كأنهم "زومبى"*
*ضيفوا على حكاية النوم اللى فاتت الشراهة الهستيرية فى الاكل (من كل صنف و كل لون) على ضربة المدفع و دى بتقلب البطن و طبعا بتسبب التخمة و الكسل*
*و تحلى اكتر مع بيبسى و مسلسلات رمضان و برامجه*
*و طبعا المصالح واقفة موظفين بيجوا متاخر و يمشوا بدرى و نسبة غياب عالية و الانتاج فى النازل و الاماكن الوحيدة المليانة هى المساجد و الجوامع او اى مرادف ليهم !*​ 
*كل المساوئ الاخلاقية بيتم تعليقها على شماعة الصيام !*​ 

*ايها الاخوة المسلمون*
*صوموا زى ما انتوا عايزيين ان شالة السنة كلها*
*لكن ارجوكم*
*كفاية معاكسات للبنات !*
*كفاية تكشير وسوء معاملة و عراك و تلوث سمعى و بصرى*
*كفاية نفاق اجتماعى*
*شوية نشاط علشان مصالحنا تمشى*​ 
*اما عن نفسى: كفاية احلام كل ده مش هيحصل و يبقى الحال كما هو عليه ...ان لم يسؤ مع ظهور السلفيين لاول مرة فى رمضان الحالى !*​​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يوليو 2011)

hhhhhhhh
mawdo3 gamil w 7a2i2i
ana hadtar 2asomo wagi at5ane2 hena
est7meloni hakon sayma
merci 3al mawdo3
rbena ybarkak


----------



## أنجيلا (30 يوليو 2011)

*



اولا :شهر المعاكسات
اللى ينكر يبقى مغيب بشكل تام او مش عايش فى مصر المحروسة
بترتفع نسبة المعاكسات بشكل هستيرى
و الغريبة انه الشاب من دول كل لمايجى يعاكس اى بنت (مع البحلقة و الذى منه) بيصرخ : اللهم انى صائم ! (شوف قمة النفاق الاجتماعى !!!)


أنقر للتوسيع...


مش في مصر بس يا كريتيك حتى عندنا
كل ما تمر بنت بتكون المعاكسة "اللهم اني صائم"
حاجة بتستفززززززز:t32:
*​*
**



ثانيا : شهر العبوث والتكشير والعصبية

أنقر للتوسيع...


معاك حق
وبتكثر المشاجرات خاصة قبل الافطار بقليل كنت بمتنع عن الخروج عشان الحي بيتحول لحلبة مصارعة:kap:*​*
* 
*



ثالثا : شهر الكسل و التنبلة و الخمول
الناس ماشية فى الشارع (ده لو صحيوا اصلا) كأنهم "زومبى"
ضيفوا على حكاية النوم اللى فاتت الشراهة الهستيرية فى الاكل (من كل صنف و كل لون) على ضربة المدفع و دى بتقلب البطن و طبعا بتسبب التخمة و الكسل
و تحلى اكتر مع بيبسى و مسلسلات رمضان و برامجه
و طبعا المصالح واقفة موظفين بيجوا متاخر و يمشوا بدرى و نسبة غياب عالية و الانتاج فى النازل و الاماكن الوحيدة المليانة هى المساجد و الجوامع او اى مرادف ليهم !

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*متفكرنيش كان وزني بيزيد دايما في الشهر ده:a82:*
*ههههههههههه*

*بس منكرش انو فيه حاجات كويسة زي الانعكاسات الايجابية على الدراسة... فوقت الحصة بينقص ربع ساعة وبعض الاساتذة بيروحوا بدري عشان يمشوا للجامع او بيقعدوا يقرو القران في القسم وبيرحمونا من الحصص المملة:smil12:  *​ 
*



ايها الاخوة المسلمون
صوموا كما يحلوا لكم ان شالة السنة كلها
لكن ارجوكم
كفاية معاكسات بناتنا اتخنقوا من القرف ده !
كفاية تكشير وسوء معاملة و عراك و تلوث سمعى و بصرى
كفاية نفاق اجتماعى
شوية نشاط علشان مصالحنا تمشى

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا حياة لمن تنادي:t31:* 

​*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا كريتيك *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يوليو 2011)

*وهما بيصوموا اصلا *
*اغلب المسلميين صايمين شكليا*
*وشفت كتير ايام الكليه *
*واي حاجه تحصل يقلك اللهم ما اني صائم*
*كنت لسه بتكلم مع زميل في الشغل مسلم عن رمضان*
*بيقولي بيكون شهر صعب جدا علينا لكن شهر العباده*
*قلتله انتوا لخصتوا السنه كله في شهر واحد تعبدوا فيه*
*وباقي السنه حلال تعملوا اي حاجه مينفعش السنه كلها عباده*
*الحسنه الوحيده في الشهر ده بالنسبالي ان وقت شغلي هيقل*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يوليو 2011)

و زيد علي كدا تلات حاجات:


روايح النفس الكريهه جدا مع ان بعض فقهائهم يقول بجواز المضمضه كل دا عشان ريح فم الصائم عند ربهم اطيب من المسك...هو ربنا له مناخير بتشم مثلا؟

ثانيا الهيجان من رؤيه المسيحيين في رمضان مره بنت و انا في الجامعه قالت لي الكفره دول هيبوظوا صيامنا و قالت حاجات تانيه محبش اذكرها الان

ثالثا الهيجان من اي ست ماشيه في الشارع لا سيما غير محجبه لانها تثير شهوه الاخ الصائم(لا اعرف لماذا مش بيشوف ستات طول السنه مثلا)و الحجه الدائمه ان الستات هيفطروهم و يبوظوا صيامهم؟؟؟؟؟

بجد بكره الشهر دا و ربنا يعديه علي خير​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع رااااااااائع
بس يا ريت في احساس عند بعض الجماعات هههههه
فعلاً هو شهر شكلي بمجمله و ليس له جوهر ... معظم المسلمين بيطلعوا نفسياتهم المريضة بهيدا الشهر
ميرسي كتير للموضوع يا كريتيك
الرب يباركك
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2011)

> بس منكرش انو فيه حاجات كويسة زي الانعكاسات الايجابية على الدراسة... فوقت الحصة بينقص ربع ساعة وبعض الاساتذة بيروحوا بدري عشان يمشوا للجامع او بيقعدوا يقرو القران في القسم وبيرحمونا من الحصص المملة



حبيبتى نفس اسباب حبى للشهر ده ههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (30 يوليو 2011)

> *بس  منكرش انو فيه حاجات كويسة زي الانعكاسات الايجابية على الدراسة... فوقت  الحصة بينقص ربع ساعة وبعض الاساتذة بيروحوا بدري عشان يمشوا للجامع او  بيقعدوا يقرو القران في القسم وبيرحمونا من الحصص المملة:smil12:  *​


جايلك فى الاجازة انجيلا المرة دى
حظك بقى وحش
روحىالتحرير بقى وقولى الطلبة يريدون رمضان فى الدراسة ههههههه


----------



## اليعازر (30 يوليو 2011)

*
إنت نقلت صورة رمضان مش بس بمصر، نقلت صورة هالشهر تقريبا في كل المدن العربية ( مع اختلاف بسيط في بعض التفاصيل ) عندنا في لبنان مثلا الحال من بعضه  مع مصيبه جديده حلت علينا منذ بضعة أعوام واصبحت تقليدا رمضانياً ثابتاً،حيث يقوم الأولاد والمراهقين باستعمال المفرقعات النارية في الشوارع (بعد الافطار وحتى ساعات متأخرة) احتفالا بقدوم الشهر الكررررررريم وحتى آخر أيام العيد...واتحمل ..ولا تستطيع الاعتراض فالأولاد فرحانين...المهم هذه سنتي الأولى لي بدون رمضان وقرفه فلا صيام ولا ادعاء صيام فالجميع في المنزل يعلمون بعبوري وخلاصي،وأصلاً لا أحد منهم يصوم....

طوّلت عليكم أخي كريتك (بس سيره وانفتحت )
 شكرا عالموضوع.*

.


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2011)

> عندنا في لبنان مثلا الحال من بعضه مع مصيبه جديده حلت علينا منذ بضعة أعوام واصبحت تقليدا رمضانياً ثابتاً،حيث يقوم الأولاد والمراهقين باستعمال المفرقعات النارية في الشوارع (بعد الافطار وحتى ساعات متأخرة) احتفالا بقدوم الشهر الكررررررريم.



دة من زمااااااااان عندنا

بمب رمضان هههههههههه


----------



## اليعازر (30 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> دة من زمااااااااان عندنا
> 
> بمب رمضان هههههههههه



*بمب إيه اللي انت جيه تقولي عليه..*(مع الاعتذار لأم كلثوم)

*كله من العيار الثقيل وحياتك، مثلا:
*




​
*قلق راحة وإزعاج...لا أكثر ولا أقل.*

.


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يوليو 2011)

اوووووووووووووووووووووووف
انا بتخنق قوي في الشهر من كلمه الله ما اني صايم
والقرف اللي بيعملوا لما يشوفوا بنت مسيحيه حتي لو مش حاطه ميك اب بس لمجرد ان شعرها باين
تبقي وقعتها منيله بنيله
والمعاكسات الغبيه بقي
اللي يقولك حرام عليكوا فطرتونا قال يعني الصيام مقطع بعضه
مع ان في ناس قاعده علي القهاوي قدامهم وشغالين اللهم لا حسد

واللي يقولك ابقي عدي بعد الفطار عشان اعاكس براحتي

طب الكلام دا مش بيفطرك

فعهلا صيام شكل وبس
دا لو فعلا بيصوموا
قال بيكونوا محترمين قوي في الشهر دا وبالاخص وقت الصيام بس
وباقي السنه قله الادب كلها بتظهر عليهم كبار وصغار ستات ورجاله كمان


بس يا حرام المره دي هايكون طويل عليهم خالص
ومش هايعرفوا يغييروا الساعه مخصوص زي ما كانوا بيعملوا


بس بحبه لسبب بقي
في المواصلات تلاقيهم كلهم بيحاولوا يبعدوا عن اي بنت مسيحيه
عشان طبعا حرام في الصيام يقربوا منها
ببقي مبسوطه خالص بجد بركب براحتي وبقعد واقف براحتي من غير ما حد يغلس

ياسلام احساس بجد جميل
ههههههههههههه

والحل بقي ان 
الواحد يعمل بيات صيفي رمضاني بقي احسن

رغيت كتير انا صوح
معلش بقي وقت الفضفضه في الكلام عن الشهر دا


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2011)

> بمب إيه اللي انت جيه تقولي عليه..(مع الاعتذار لأم كلثوم)
> 
> كله من العيار الثقيل وحياتك، مثلا:
> 
> ...



اكيد السنة دى عندنا هتبقى مختلف

هيعملوا احتفالات بالدبابات هههههههههههه

مصر بعد 25 يناير ههههههههه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (30 يوليو 2011)

شهر القرف 
تتعطل فية المصالح
لما اروح الشغل لا اجد مواصلات فى مكان عملى فاستنى بالساعة والتنين
دا غير المطاعم القافلة اقعد ادوور على مطعم ملقيش
اقضيها بسكويت :smile01
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 يوليو 2011)

رمضان شهر البذخ والاسراف والمشاكل الكل مضايق ومخنوق والعصبية


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (30 يوليو 2011)

شهر رمضان طبعا بيكون شهر محبة وسلام وكرم 
بهزر طبعا هههههههههههههههههه
بيكون في الشهر دا الكراهية ذيادة حبيتين عن المعتاد تبصي للواحد كدا بيكون عاملك 111 علي الحواجب 
رغم المفروض في صيام يكون مبتسم ابدا مش هتلاقي الكلام دا خاااااااالص
والشباب طبعا المعكسات اشكال والوان 
وبيفتكروا ربنا كتيييييييير كل لما واحده تعدي ....بكلمة (اسغفر الله العظيم )
والله هما صائم 
في مرة كدا كنا ماشيين فواحد قال عارفين لوكنا مش في رمضان ..... لا واية صايم وفي شهر كريم 
ومرة تانية  واحد قال استغفر الله العظيم الله هما اني صائم روحوا ..روحوا وتعالوا بعد رمضان هههههههههه
دي حاجات بسيطة من اللي بيحصل ...
وربنا يعدي علي خير الشهر دا علشان اللي ظهروا لينا  اليومين دول اللي اسمهم السلفيين
وربنا يحمي كل اولادة منهم 
سامحوني علي الاطالة  وتقبلوا مروري ​


----------



## ميرنا (30 يوليو 2011)

لا وكمان الحر اللى هيعمل احلى شغل 
انا صراحة مش مرتاحة خصوصا فى ظروف البلد دى بتمنى يعدى ع خير


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (30 يوليو 2011)

*رمضان شهر المسلسلات والكروش والقعدات الرمضانية والشيشة وكل ما يخطر على بالك، وفيه بتزداد نسبة الحوادث المرورية في وقت الإفطار بشكل رهيب لأن الكل مستعجل عشان يلحق الفطار، والشباب المسلم معظمهم بيستنوا الأذان مش عشان الأكل لكن عشان حاجة تانية (أكيد مش حيفهم كلامي إلا الشباب المسلمين) وأسوأ شيء أنه شهر النفاق من الدرجة الأولى ونحن المسيحيين نعرف هذا أكثر من إخوتنا المسلمين لأن كل اللي مقدرش منهم على الصيام بيفطر قدامنا خاصة المدخنين وبيروح بينافق قدام المسلمين على أساس أنه صايم وآخر حلاوة، أضف الى ذلك النصب على ربهم بالتحويل الى التوقيت الشتوي عشان الحر. ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله. *


----------



## bob (31 يوليو 2011)

*نسيت شوية حاجات يا عمنا
1- قراءة القران و الزن اللي في كل المواصلات و لو فتحت حتي كيس شيبسي حتلاقي واحد طالع ياذن مثلا ههههههه
2- محدش بيستحمي معرفش ايه السبب بس بجد الواحد بيموت منهم ده انت لما تقرب منهم حتموت من غير حاجه
3- زيادة الجهاد في سبيل الله
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يوليو 2011)

bob قال:


> *نسيت شوية حاجات يا عمنا
> 1- قراءة القران و الزن اللي في كل المواصلات و لو فتحت حتي كيس شيبسي حتلاقي واحد طالع ياذن مثلا ههههههه
> 2- محدش بيستحمي معرفش ايه السبب بس بجد الواحد بيموت منهم ده انت لما تقرب منهم حتموت من غير حاجه
> 3- زيادة الجهاد في سبيل الله
> *



هههههههههههههه
يا مصيبه بجد ضحكتني وعندك حق
تحس في المواصلات الريحه صعبه جدااااااااااااا
الظاهر الاستحمام حرام في الشهر دا
وطبعا احنا عارفين ان البرفان حرام بيفطر
هههههههههه


----------



## bob (31 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> يا مصيبه بجد ضحكتني وعندك حق
> تحس في المواصلات الريحه صعبه جدااااااااااااا
> الظاهر الاستحمام حرام في الشهر دا
> ...


*ههههههههه ميرسي يا جوسبل هي بتبقي نوع من الزهد و التقشف
بس للاسف بيقشفوا و مش بينفع بعد كده الاستحمام هههههههه*


----------



## zama (31 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة لقضية المعاكسات طبعاً دي فرصة تفريغ الطاقة الحيوانية " الجنسية " ..

من كام سنة كنت بشوف انهم بطلوا المعاكسات شوية وبدأوا يرشوا البنات بمياة النار و دي حصلت ، 

أهل البنت كل اللي ربنا قدرهم عليه أنهم عملوا محضر بالمركز (( شفت الحنية )) ..

==

بالنسبة لقضية أنهم بيكشروا بصراحة مش كلهم لكن غالبيتهم السبب أنهم مش متعودين علي الصيام

متعودين علي البغددة و النعيم الجسدي ..

==

بالنسبة لقضية الكسل فدا العادي بتاع المسلمين ، الضمير النايم ، وعادة أنتاج شعب الإسلام إنتاج 

بشري بس أقصد *بيجيبوا عيااااااااااااال بس* ، العدد بيزيد و الإنتاج بينعدم بجد (( كارثة )) ..



> *كفاية معاكسات بناتنا اتخنقوا من القرف ده !*



أنسي يا عمرو ، بناتنا جواري لهم لذلك الموضوع محتاج قبضة من حديد ..

أكتر ناس بتغيظهم مش البنات العادية لألألألألألأ ، الراهبات و المكرسات ..



> *ان لم يسؤ مع ظهور السلفيين لاول مرة فى رمضان الحالى !*



الإخوان بيساعدوا السلفيين من تحت التربيزة لأن الإخوان عايزيين يخلوا السلفيين يفقدوا شعبيتهم و 

بالتالي الإخوان يبئوا أحسن الوحشين أو أخر الرجال المحترمين ..

خلاصة الكلام السلفيين عايزيين مصر السعودية التانية لأن تمويلهم خارجي و أهدافهم ذاتية جداً ..

الإخوان تمويلهم خارجي أة لكن عايزيين يتخلصوا منه و يحكموا البلد عشان يخلصوا من التحكمات و يبئوا هما أصحاب الميزان ..

المسيحيين هيضيعوا لو ما فاقوا شوية ، براحتكم ..


----------



## الشاطبى (31 يوليو 2011)

رمضان كريم ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## grges monir (31 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اوووووووووووووووووووووووف
> انا بتخنق قوي في الشهر من كلمه الله ما اني صايم
> والقرف اللي بيعملوا لما يشوفوا بنت مسيحيه حتي لو مش حاطه ميك اب بس لمجرد ان شعرها باين
> تبقي وقعتها منيله بنيله
> ...


ياااااااة شايلة دة كلة فى نفسك ههههههه
عشان خاطر جوسبل هنعمل شعار
الشعب يطالب بسقوط رمضان ههههه
مع ان رمضان كويس خالص
مواعيدة زلابية خالص فى الشغل
بس فعلا الى يغيظ الاسعار فى  رمضان شهر البركة دة هههههه
من امبارح للنهاردة الاسعار ولعت بفترى
نفس الطلبات اللى كنت جايبها امبارح بليل ب25 جنية
النهاردة ب37 جنية هههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (1 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه*
*الموضوع جميل وتعليقاتكم اكثر من رائعه ....
 فكرتونى بموقف حصل معايا*
*كنت خارجه فى شهر رمضان .... وواحد مسلم قالى ....*
*هتخلينى افطر عليكى .......*
*تقريبا كان بيفكر يطبخنى جمب شوية مكرونه .... *
*حقيقى شهر صعب ومتعب .... 
وقدومه السنادى فى شهر 8 مشكله تانى ..*
*الجو حر والناس مش متحمله ......ربنا يستر .....*

*انا كنت بحب رمضان زمان .. 
عشان خاطر بكار ... وبوجى وطمطم*
*اما دلوقتى ... هنقضيها حيلهم بينهم ....*
*هههههههه*

*ربنا يستر .... ويفتح عيونهم ....*​


----------



## My Rock (1 أغسطس 2011)

المشهد مختلف تماماً هنا.. الناس الذين تتم معاكستهم في رمضان هنا هم المسلمين وحدهم.. 
تيجي تشرب كولا؟ تيجي تاكل هوت دوج؟ 
المسلم يمشي وعينه بالارض والا افطره بالقوة


----------



## white.angel (1 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> المشهد مختلف تماماً هنا.. الناس الذين تتم معاكستهم في رمضان هنا هم المسلمين وحدهم..
> تيجي تشرب كولا؟ تيجي تاكل هوت دوج؟
> المسلم يمشي وعينه بالارض والا افطره بالقوة


*انتم تضطهدونهم فى الغرب .....*
*ويطلع علينا نحن هنا فى الشرق ....*​


----------



## My Rock (1 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *انتم تضطهدونهم فى الغرب .....*
> *ويطلع علينا نحن هنا فى الشرق ....*​



بالعكس.. يطلعوا عينكم في الشرق واحنا ناخذ بثاركم في الغرب


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أغسطس 2011)

*هناك كارثة لمن يسكن بجوار مسجد .....

صلاة التراويح ..... ساعتين من الصراخ فى الميكرفونات*


----------



## Nemo (1 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك كارثة لمن يسكن بجوار مسجد .....
> 
> صلاة التراويح ..... ساعتين من الصراخ فى الميكرفونات*



آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
متفكرنيش بليز
الشوارع كلها زحمة والجوامع بتفرش بره واعدى كان شيطان وقت الصلاة وشافوه
حاجة يعنى .............. يعنى بأه


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أغسطس 2011)

> هناك كارثة لمن يسكن بجوار مسجد .....



اكبر مشكلة فى الموضوع

ان كل الناس ساكنة جانب جامع ( على الاقل لو مكنش اتنين ثلاثة )

اى حتة فاضية فى البلد ليها او ملهاش لزمة يبنوها جامع


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

grges monir قال:


> ياااااااة شايلة دة كلة فى نفسك ههههههه
> عشان خاطر جوسبل هنعمل شعار
> الشعب يطالب بسقوط رمضان ههههه
> مع ان رمضان كويس خالص
> ...






ههههههههه
وشايله اكتر من كدا كمان بس الواحد مش عايز يتكلم
الدنيا صيام بقي اللهم ما اني صايم
:99:

يبقي الشهر دا شهر الاكل والافتري فيه مش الصيام
نفسي اعرف معني الصيام عندهم ايه ؟

انهارده مثلا
سمعت كلمه احنا في رمضان والدنيا صيام 
واللهم ما ان صايم
يجي مليون مره
والنبي اعمل حفله بقي
30:

الناس تتخانق وتشتم وتضرب بعض
وتقول اللهم ما اني صايم فطرتونا حرام عليكم
لا وايه واحده بتتخانق مع واحده وعماله تزعق وتشتمها
وتقولي والنبي لو هافطر عليكي انهارده ما هادخلك قدامي

تفطر عليها بقي يعني ايه ؟
يعني هي بعد كل وصله الشتيمه اللي عملتها كل دا
 ومش فطرت 
بجد امرهم غريب جدا
ومحدش طايق حد يلمسه اصلا

وتتكتم شويه وترجع تكمل وصله الشتيمه وقله الادب
وترجع تاني تفتكر انها في شهر مبارك هههههههههههههه
هو مش مبارك اتخلع ما يشيلهوا بقي الشهر دا من السنه ويخلصونا من قرفه بقي


امتي يخلص بقي اذا من اول يوم 
ومش طايقين بعضهم امال بعد اسبوع هايعملوا ايه ؟

قال صيام قال


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك كارثة لمن يسكن بجوار مسجد .....
> 
> صلاة التراويح ..... ساعتين من الصراخ فى الميكرفونات*




اللي جانبه واحد دا يشكر ربنا ويبوس ايده وش وطهر كمان

امال اللي جانبه 3  :smil8: يعمل ايه دا بقي ؟
ربنا يصبرنا علي الهم دا بجد

:99:


----------



## مسرة (1 أغسطس 2011)

*التعليقات كلها جميييله و الواحد بس بدو يقرا*
*و الموضوع جميل كمان عشان اتذكرت كيف كنا عايشين بنص الوحوش دي*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أغسطس 2011)

> اللي جانبه واحد دا يشكر ربنا ويبوس ايده وش وطهر كمان
> 
> امال اللي جانبه 3   يعمل ايه دا بقي ؟
> ربنا يصبرنا علي الهم دا بجد



 انا كمان جنبى 3 ههههههههههه


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (1 أغسطس 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك كارثة لمن يسكن بجوار مسجد .....
> 
> صلاة التراويح ..... ساعتين من الصراخ فى الميكرفونات*



متفكرنييييييييييييييش لا وجمبي جامع فيه شيخ ربنا ما يرزقك بواحد زيه !! بيحط بقه فى الميكرفون !!  وتقوله وطي صوتك ولا دا هنا ,, جابولي صداع امبارح فى صلاة التراويح ,,


----------



## اليعازر (1 أغسطس 2011)

*
على سيرة الجوامع...أنا في جنبي حوالي 3 جوامع ونص...ههه النص يعني مصلى..

بدي احكي لكم هالحكاية:

من حوالي 15 سنة سألني ابني:

بابا ليش عم يبنوا جامع جديد جنبنا؟

قلت له:ناس بتتبرع عشان يبنوا جامع!

جاوبني ببساطه: بابا بالمدينة عنا في جوامع كتير..ما يتبرعوا ليبنوا مدرسة مش أحسن.

.......ما علينا يا جماعه مصيرها تتحسّن:heat:

.*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (1 أغسطس 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> اللي جانبه واحد دا يشكر ربنا ويبوس ايده وش وطهر كمان
> 
> امال اللي جانبه 3  :smil8: يعمل ايه دا بقي ؟
> ربنا يصبرنا علي الهم دا بجد
> ...



لا كدا يعملهم اعتصام وعصيان مدني هههههه انا جمبي 3 بس كنيستين ومسجد ,, بيتغاظوا اوي من الكنيستين وكل ما الجرس يرن انا بصلي لربنا والمسلمين كانهم حطوا صباعهم فى فيشة الكهربا ههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> المشهد مختلف تماماً هنا.. الناس الذين تتم معاكستهم في رمضان هنا هم المسلمين وحدهم..
> تيجي تشرب كولا؟ تيجي تاكل هوت دوج؟
> المسلم يمشي وعينه بالارض والا افطره بالقوة


امسك الخشب يازعيم
لحسن السلفيين بفكروا يغزوا الدنمارك بسببك انت هههههه
اسلوب صيامهم وعبادتهم ينطبق عليها قول الكتاب المقدس انهم كالمرائين يحبون ان يظهروا للناس صائمين
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## grges monir (1 أغسطس 2011)

> *انا كنت بحب رمضان زمان ..
> عشان خاطر بكار ... وبوجى وطمطم*
> *اما دلوقتى ... هنقضيها حيلهم بينهم ....*
> *هههههههه*


بصراحة بوجى وطمطم كان علامة مميزة فى رمضان بجانب الفوازير والف ليلة وليلة
وكان فية يرنامج جامد كنت بحبة  اسمة بدون كلام
انا كنت دكتوارة فى اسماء الافلام العربى وكنا بنلعبها فى الكلية هههههههه
دلوقتى البرامج بقت مملة


----------



## مسرة (1 أغسطس 2011)

*شوفو كل هاذا الازعاج الي مسببيه للناس *
*و بدهم يجو على الغرب و يبنو جوامعهم هذه*
*طيب بنو و رضينا *
*و فوقها بدهم ميكروفونات *
*شو هاي الناس؟؟ معدومين الاحساس تماماً*

*طيب انا شي ما فاهمته *
*اذا الواحد بدو يصلي ليش لازم يصرخ و يسمع صلاتو للكل؟؟!!*


----------



## Critic (2 أغسطس 2011)

فى الحقيقة المداخلات اروع من الموضوع و اكسبته طعم اخر
شكرا ليكم :flowers:


----------



## جيلان (2 أغسطس 2011)

عندك حق انا بكره جملتين فى الشهر ده الهم انى صائم واستغفر الله العظيم وبيكون ردى انا مالى ما تصوم 
حاجة تشل فعلاا


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 أغسطس 2011)

انا متفقه مع رأيك 
هههههههههههههه 
رحت التنسيق اليوم كل موظف ارحله اللهم اني صائم عدي علينا بعديين 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
حاجه غلب رجعوني من غير ما اقضي مصلحه نايميين 
واي مكان حكومي للاسف كده


----------



## lovely dove (3 أغسطس 2011)

*ياسلام ده الواحد بيشوف حاجات عجب في رمضان من كله 
اخواتي زكروها كلها تقريبا 
ده شهر النفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااق وقلة الأدب والطفاسه بتدخل اي سوبر ماركت تلاقيهم زي الجراد 
اتلمو علي الاخضر واليابس اموت واعرف بيودو الاكل ده كله فين  *


----------



## Senamor (6 أغسطس 2011)

*بالعكس نحن في خامس يوم رمضان  والبلد هادية جدا وهديت المشاكل السياسية*

*والبنات محترمين نفسهم ولابسين كويس والشباب ايضا*

*ياريت كل الشهور رمضان *


----------



## Critic (6 أغسطس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *بالعكس نحن في خامس يوم رمضان والبلد هادية جدا وهديت المشاكل السياسية*
> 
> *والبنات محترمين نفسهم ولابسين كويس والشباب ايضا*
> 
> *ياريت كل الشهور رمضان *


اهلا اخ سينامور
هل انت بتتكلم على مصر اخرى فى المريخ موازية لمصر الارض ؟!
لحد دلوقت حصلت كذا عركة فى شارعنا و شفت فى الشارع كمية معاكسات مهولة و شفت بنات محجبات لابسين لبس فوق الاوصاف !!!!

بس اكتر حاجة ازعجتنى فعلا الزحام المبالغ فيه بعد الافطار
مش عارف امشى فى الشارع يا جدعان !!!!!!!


----------



## zezza (6 أغسطس 2011)

*و بدات الرخامة 
اول يوم راجعة من مشوار سواق الميكروباص حلف انه ما يسوق و اصر ان واحد من الركاب هو اللى يسوق ..يا عم ربنا يهديك يخليك ابدا مصر على اللى فى دماغه و هاتك شتيمة فى الناس و يقول اللهم انى صائم 

تانى يوم قبل الفجر خناقة فى الشارع و ضرب نار و رصاص ظهر لاول مرة من بعد الثورة 

امبارح رايحة الكنيسة و راجل بعلو صوته عمال يقول يا حبيبى يا رسول الله ..عمال يعيد و يزيد .
.يا عم حبه براحتك بس مش لازم تقف قدام الكنيسة و تقعد تقول .. ربنا يسامحه بدل ماداخلة اقول شرينى ماريا كنت هقول حبيبى يا .. :smile02 و لا بلاش 

سبحان الله الجامع امبارح فى صلاة الجمعة بدل ما كان بيدعى علينا كان بيقول " اللهم اهدى اخوانا النصارى لدينك الصحيح "
هى غريبة بس احسن من الدعا علينا *


----------



## tasoni queena (6 أغسطس 2011)

> ياريت كل الشهور رمضان



يااااااااااارت بجد

نطلع بدرى من المدارس والكليات والشغل

ده غير البرامج والمسلسلات التحفة

والبحر حلو وفاضى فى الصيف والمصيفين رحلوا وتم الجلاء الحمد لله

هههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> اهلا اخ سينامور
> هل انت على على مصر اخرى فى المريخ موازية لمصر الارض ؟!



*الباشا عايش فى فرنسا .....*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أغسطس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *بالعكس نحن في خامس يوم رمضان والبلد هادية جدا وهديت المشاكل السياسية*
> 
> *والبنات محترمين نفسهم ولابسين كويس والشباب ايضا*
> 
> *ياريت كل الشهور رمضان *


 

*شكلك بتقضيها مسلسلات وبرامج*
*ومش بتنزل تشوف الشوارع عامله ازاي*
*فعلا شهر كريم من يومه*​


----------



## Senamor (7 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> اهلا اخ سينامور
> هل انت بتتكلم على مصر اخرى فى المريخ موازية لمصر الارض ؟!
> لحد دلوقت حصلت كذا عركة فى شارعنا و شفت فى الشارع كمية معاكسات مهولة و شفت بنات محجبات لابسين لبس فوق الاوصاف !!!!
> 
> ...


 

*اهلا فيك اخي*

*طيب ممكن تقولي فين الشارع ده عشان اروح اشوف بنفسي المعاكسات :wub:*



*انا في رمضان لفيت القاهره شبر شبر من الدقي لأرض اللواء لسانتا تريزا للمنيب*

*وشايف الاجواء زي الفل *


*المصابيح مضيئة الشوارع والفوانيس في كل مكان والناس كل واحد بحاله*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (7 أغسطس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *اهلا فيك اخي*
> 
> *طيب ممكن تقولي فين الشارع ده عشان اروح اشوف بنفسي المعاكسات :wub:*
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قالك يا ابني ربنا ينور قلبك وعقلك لان قلبك متغطي وانت من تطلقون عليهم اعمي القلب والبصيرة ,, ربنا ينور قلبك ولانى زرت كل الاماكن الى قلتها النهاردة ما عدا المنيب صراحة بس المعاكسة شغالة بشكل غير طبيعي ,, متفهمش الصيام بتاعكوا بيقربكوا لربنا ولا بيثير شهواتكم !!!!!!!!!!!! وانبه ,, المعاكسة بالنهار بشكل غريب ,, وانتوا صايمين يعني


----------



## HappyAtheist (7 أغسطس 2011)

الموضوع اكثر أكثر من رائع

وبما أنكم تحكوا بالعاميه راح إحكي معكم بالعاميه.

اول شئ بدي قولوا، هو لو كل الاعضاء بجتمعوا راح تصير اكبر تجمع للأحلى كوميديين في العالم (راح تدخلوا موسوعة غينس) لأنه عنجد ردودكم وطريقة حكيكم عجبتني كتيييييييييييير 

انا لحظي الحلو إنه مافي جامع جمبي، واقرب جامع بدو مسافه ولابد. 

بالمناسبه اول ماعرفت انه رمضان راح يجي في 8، طلعت من راسي فكرة الصيفي، ناقصني رمضان مع الحر ومع الجامعه كمان، إذا لم تكن هذه الجحيم فما هي ياترى؟؟؟

بس انا قاعد في البيت مرتاااااااااااااااح عالاخر، الاهل صايمين وحالتهم حاله وانا عال العااااااااااال، جاي من المطبخ، رايح للمطبخ، جاي من المطبخ، رايح للمطبخ، شو اعمل يعني، بحب أستفز :smil15:


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 أغسطس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *المصابيح مضيئة الشوارع والفوانيس في كل مكان والناس كل واحد بحاله*



*هههههههههههههههه
وكل ده بكهرباء مسروقة ....... الكل بينور الشارع بتاعه ..... لكن على حساب الحكومة .... مش على حسابه

هل تجوز السرقة لأجل الأحتفال برمضان ؟؟*


----------



## جيلان (7 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله كل المصابيح الى بتتكلمو عليها دى كانت متلعقة و اتكسرت فى عركة امبارح
ربنا يخليلنا رمضان


----------



## white.angel (7 أغسطس 2011)

جيلان قال:


> الحمد لله كل المصابيح الى بتتكلمو عليها دى كانت متلعقة و اتكسرت فى عركة امبارح
> ربنا يخليلنا رمضان


*كويس ... انها اتكسرت فى عركه ...*
*الاولاد فى الشارع عندنا كانوا بيعملوا مسابقه ...*
*اللى يكسر اكبر عدد من المصابيح يكسب ...*​


----------



## bob (7 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> لحد دلوقت حصلت كذا عركة فى شارعنا و شفت فى الشارع كمية معاكسات مهولة و شفت بنات محجبات لابسين لبس فوق الاوصاف !!!!


*مع احترامي لكلامك اخي كريتيك بس العيب عندوكوا في شارعكوا انهم مش مشغالين قران ولا اهلا رمضان و لا انا مش حران *:new6:


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 أغسطس 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *كويس ... انها اتكسرت فى عركه ...*
> *الاولاد فى الشارع عندنا كانوا بيعملوا مسابقه ...*
> *اللى يكسر اكبر عدد من المصابيح يكسب ...*​



*عندكوا كمان؟؟!!! إيه حكاية حب تكسير المصابيح عند أولاد المسلمين؟؟ عندنا في الحي نفس الشيء*


----------



## ^_^mirna (7 أغسطس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *بالعكس نحن في خامس يوم رمضان  والبلد هادية جدا وهديت المشاكل السياسية*
> 
> *والبنات محترمين نفسهم ولابسين كويس والشباب ايضا*
> 
> *ياريت كل الشهور رمضان *



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:new6::new6::new6:
لا بجد
يمكن انا مغيبه ولا حاجه​


----------



## Rosetta (7 أغسطس 2011)

*رمضان شهر الرحمة و الغفران ​*


----------



## Critic (7 أغسطس 2011)

حاليا كنت بتفرج على عركة على امتداد شارعنا
ست بتتعارك و بتسب الدين لراجل و الشارع كله ملموم حواليها !
اهلا رمضان !


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

Senamor قال:


> *بالعكس نحن في خامس يوم رمضان  والبلد هادية جدا وهديت المشاكل السياسية*
> 
> *والبنات محترمين نفسهم ولابسين كويس والشباب ايضا*
> 
> *ياريت كل الشهور رمضان *



ياراجل حرام عليك اتقي ربنا
شكلك مش من مصر خالص

دا م اول يوم في مرضان
والحناقات شغااااااااله علي الفاضي والمليان واتفه الاسباب
وكلهم مسلمين في بعض
وشيتيمه والفاظ قزره جدااااااااااااااااااااااا

والنبات المسلمين زي المليكان في العرض بالظبط
القصير والضيق والميك اب الخفيف والكحل
والايشارب علي الراس وقال ايه في مرضان
والشباب شغالين معاكسات وقله ادب
واللي يقول فوت علينا بعد الفطار عشان نعرف نعاكس
هو دا مش بيفطرهم برده ولا دا حلال عندكم ؟

ياتري هو دا الصيام وشهر مرضان اللي انت عايزه في كل الشهور


رحمتك يارب
قال مرضان يبقي كل الشهور قال


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> حاليا كنت بتفرج على عركة على امتداد شارعنا
> ست بتتعارك و بتسب الدين لراجل و الشارع كله ملموم حواليها !
> اهلا رمضان !



دا الطبيعي اصلا 
محدش طايق حد خالص
ولسانهم اطول منهم في الصيام
وبعد يخلصوا خناق
تلاقيهم بصوت عالي 
اللهم ما اني صايم
كل دا والشتيمه والبلاوي اللي بتحصل ولسه صايم
:new6:
وعجبي


----------



## bob (7 أغسطس 2011)

*انت جيت شهقة يا رمضان:new6:
*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 أغسطس 2011)

بمناسبة الخناقات فكرتونى بخناقة تحفة حصلت فى شارع جدتى فى رمضان اللى فات

اتنين ستات بيتخانقوا مع بعض من البلكونات وهات يا شتيمة وصوت عالى 

وفجأة الاذان اذن وهما بيتخانقوا لقيت فجأة الاتنين دخلوا جرى من غير ولا كلمة ولا اى مقدمات هههههههههههه كان منظر تحفة بجد


----------



## وردة الرمال (11 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم جميعا
أولا وقبل كل شيء أحيي جميع المسيحيين في هذا المنتدى
أنا فتاة مسلمة وأحب ديني وهذا لا يمنعني أن أحترم الديانات الأخرى مهما كانت متنوعة سواء كانت سماوية أو غير ذلك، لأن الدين هو اعتقاد والأنسان المعتقد بشيء ما يؤمن به ايمانا عميقا يجعلك تحترم رأيه مهما كنت ضده دون سخرية وتهكم.
وفي زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصانا باحترام الأديان الأخرى مهما اختلفت حتى أن له أحاديث كثيرة تنهى عن قتل الأطفال والنساء  والشيوخ والعابدين أثناء الحرب.
لذا فأنا كمسلمة أحترم ديانة المسيحية، وقد رأيت أن هناك تشابها كثيرا بينها وبين ديانتنا في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فلا آخذ رأيي عن المسيحية من الشارع من مسيحي غير مطبق لدينه
فمثلا لم أكن أعلم أن شرب الخمر محرم في الديانة المسيحية ولكني أعجبت بهذا عندما قرأته في أحد المنتديات
المهم المسيحية فيها أخلاق وقيم جميلة وعظيمة وهذا يعجبني كثيرا
كذلك يا إخواني المسيحيين لا تأخذون رأيكم عن الاسلام من المسلمين عامة بل من يريد أن يعرف عن الإسلام عليه ان يدرسه كديانة حقيقية ويقارن بعقله الذي أعطاه الله اياه وأخيرا الله يهدي من يشاء لما يشاء
فأنا وحتى إن كنت مسلمة فأحب أن أدرس كل الديانات كديانات وليس أنظر للأشخاص
وهذا ما يفعله انسان الغرب عادة، يدرس كل الديانات ليختار بقلبه وعقله مايراه منطقيا ومعقولا.
وأعود للموضوع فأقول أن شهر رمضان هو فرض من فرائض الاسلام وله عدة منافع على الانسان
سواء صحيا او نفسيا
فقد أثبت علميا أن له فائدة عظيمة لصحة الانسان وهناك الكثير من يتعالج الآن بالصوم في بعض المستشفيات فالله جعل لنا بحكمته شهرا في السنة نصومه لتصح معدتنا
وثانيا فهو يعلمنا الصبر والقوة والاحساس بجوع الفقراء والتحمل لنكون أكثر قوة
أتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت في هذا الحديث
وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## Rosetta (11 أغسطس 2011)

> وفي زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أوصانا باحترام الأديان الأخرى مهما اختلفت


*صح  عشان هيك رسولك أوصى المسلمين بذلك
(لاتبدأوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام وأذا سلموا عليكم فقولوا وعليكم واذا لقيتموهم في طريق فاضطروهم الي أضيقه )
شفتي الإحتراااااااام و المحبة !




حتى أن له أحاديث كثيرة تنهى عن قتل الأطفال والنساء والشيوخ والعابدين أثناء الحرب

أنقر للتوسيع...

وهل عدم قتل الشيوخ والأطفال  والنساء يعتبر رحمة من رسولك !!! 
طب ما هو قرأنك مليء بأيات القتل والتعذيب أعطيكي أية واحدة فقط أحبها كثيرا 
قال تعالى: "قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين"
شفتي قد إيه إلهك رحيم 





وقد رأيت أن هناك تشابها كثيرا بينها وبين ديانتنا في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر

أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقيني الموضوع أكبر من موضوع تشابه وأمر بمعروف ونهي عن المنكر 
الموضوع هو موضوع خلاص وحياة أبدية ومنه تكتشفي إنه الإسلام الذي انتي به ما هو إلا هرطقة ضد المسيحية 

ربنا يفتح عيونك على الحق 

تحياتي 
سلام و نعمة  *


----------



## Critic (11 أغسطس 2011)

اخت رودة الرمال !
الموضوع ليس دينى و لا ينتقد رمضان نفسه بل ينتقد افعال المسلمين فيه
لسة اختى بتشتكيلى مر الشكوى من اقذر الالفاظ اللى تم معاكستها بيها امبارح فى وقت الصيام ...مع ان لبسها محترم جدا ...طبعا قلتلها و لا تزعلى نفسك الشباب تحول لحيوانات مصابة بهوس جنسى و بيزداد هوسهم فى الشهر ده و السبب مجهول !


----------



## ramyco (11 أغسطس 2011)

لا تنسى يا صاحبي انو يجب ان نكون منصفين في حق المسلمين 
هناك مسلمين يعاملونا بشكل رائع وانت تعرف ذلك فهم حقا يصومون 
وصدق هناك مسلمين يدافعون عن اخواتنا المسيحيات 
لانهم لديهم اخلاق كأخلاق الانبياء
انا بصراحه احب دائما ان اكون منصف ولو على حساب نفسي لان ذلك يجعلني مرتاحا 
ولا تنسى انهم اخواننا في الانسانيه فهم بشر مثلنا صح؟
وهم يعيشون معنا صح؟
فالمسلمين في العصور الماضيه كانت انتصاراتهم في شهرهم هذا شهر رمضان 
فكان عندهم رمضان شهر نشاط
وراجع التاريخ........
واخيرا يا صديقي .........
"""كن منصفا ولو على حساب نفسك""""


----------



## Critic (12 أغسطس 2011)

اخ ramyco
نحن نتحدث عن افعال المسلمين الحالية فى هذا الشهر
فما علاقة مداخلتك بالموضوع ؟
هل هناك من اتى على شتم المسلمين مثلا او نسب لهم ما لا يفعلوا جزافا ؟!!


----------



## just member (12 أغسطس 2011)

اهلا اهلا بالشهر الكريم ...


----------



## مسلمة . (12 أغسطس 2011)

لماذا تلومون الاسلام على افعال من يدعون الانتماء اليه ربي يهدينا .لكن و الله دون نفاق حقيقة الاحظ فرق كبير  في رمضان يعني الناس في قمة الادب اغلبهم


----------



## just member (12 أغسطس 2011)

قمة الادب جدا فعلا
واللى يقول غير كدة يبقى مايعرفش حاجة 
بس سامحيني لتعقيبى
نحنا مابنقولش
نحنا لنشوف بعيونا...


----------



## مسلمة . (12 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز قلت اغلبهم و ليس كلهم و اصلا هؤلاءمن يدعون الاسلام منافقون يذهبون للجامع كل جمعة و باقي الايام يسيؤون للاسلام بتصرفاتهم و الاسلام لا علاقة له بهم الاسلام يامرون بان نصوم عن الطعام و الشراب لنحس بالفقراء منا و ان نصوم ايضا عن الشهوة و الا فصيامنا باطل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2011)

مسلمة . قال:


> لماذا تلومون الاسلام على افعال من يدعون الانتماء اليه ربي يهدينا .لكن و الله دون نفاق حقيقة الاحظ فرق كبير في رمضان يعني الناس في قمة الادب اغلبهم


 

*اختي العزيزه *
*انزلي الشارع بنفسك واحكمي بعقلك*
*الناس في شهر رمضان مش طايقه كلمه *
*والخناقات والشتايم وقله الادب كتيره جدا*
*انا كل يوم بروح شغلي وبشوف بلاوي كتيره*
*كل واحد يتحجج بالصوم وانه تعبان وبيتعصب*
*علي اتفه الاسباب وتحصل خناقات ومعارك *
*اللي مش قد الصيام مش يصوم مش يخدوها حجه*​


----------



## ramyco (12 أغسطس 2011)

ايها الصاحب مداخلتي في لب الموضوع........
فانتهم قلتم انه شهر المعاكسات والعبوث وشهر الكسل وشهر الخمول وشهر شتم المسلمين بعضهم
فقد تظلم كثير من المسلمين المأدبين المحترمين وانت اكيد يا صاحبي لاتنكر هذا ..
 الم تعلم ان المسيح لا يرضى عن ذلك...صح....


----------



## ramyco (12 أغسطس 2011)

انتو ليش مش قادرين تفهموني.....
انا حكيت انو ما نشمل كل المسلمين ونكن منصفين وهذا هو .....يعني اذا مسيحيين اسائو لنا في دننا فيعني ان المسيحيين سيئيين مثلا...
ليش بتعقدوا الامور...
وانا احترم كل انسان مؤدب واضعه على رأسي وفي هذه القضيه لا اميز بين احد...


----------



## ramyco (12 أغسطس 2011)

كل الاحترام لكم......
وانا متأسف........
وشكرا لك يا ...........
وانا احترمك واقدر ايمانك بدينك....


----------



## ramyco (12 أغسطس 2011)

يعني لما انصح انسان وادعوه للتمسك بدينه المسيحي...ماذا اقول له 
مش اقول له تمسك بدينك...صح
لا يعني ذلك نفي ان يكون الدين لي وله ....
وانا احترم عقلك الناضج وهذه الردود تدل على ذلك....صدق لييس ازدراء بل اتكلم بجديه
كل الاحترام لك....


----------



## Critic (12 أغسطس 2011)

> فانتهم قلتم انه شهر المعاكسات والعبوث وشهر الكسل وشهر الخمول وشهر شتم المسلمين بعضهم


اجل هذا ما يحدث على ارض الواقع و نراه كل يوم
فماذا نحن فاعلون ؟


----------



## وردة الرمال (13 أغسطس 2011)

المسلمون بشر يخطئون ويصيبون
أليس الأوربيون مسيحيون ومع ذلك لا يلتزمون بدينهم، أصبحو يقنون الشذوذ واعتبروه شيئا عاديا رغم أن كل الأديان حرمته
ألا يلبسون الألبسة الفاضحة ويسكرون حتى الثمالة ويرتكبون من المعصيات مانهت عنه المسيحية
والله لولا لم أطالع شيئا عن المسيحية لقلت إن هذا من عقيدتهم ولكن هم أناس وبشر وليست أخطاؤهم معيار دينهم

والله إن الفرق بين الاسلام والمسيحية هو مقدار شبر واحد فقط


----------



## Critic (13 أغسطس 2011)

> المسلمون بشر يخطئون ويصيبون


و هل علقنا لهم حبل المشنقة ؟!!
افعالهم فى هذا الشهر تضايقنا و تؤذينا و لذلك تناقشنا حول الامر
فهل النقاش حرام ؟!!


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (19 أغسطس 2011)

هما مش اد الصيام بيصموا ليه


----------



## صوت صارخ (19 أغسطس 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> هما مش اد الصيام بيصموا ليه



*مظاهر ....... مجرد مظاهر .... ميزانيات البيوت والدول الإسلامية فى الأنفاق على الطعام أضعاف قيمتها فى الشهور العاديه ...... معادله معكوسه .... كالمعتاد*


----------



## م المجدلية (20 أغسطس 2011)

كلامكم صحيح ...

حتى عندنا بالمغرب نفس الشيء

أناس غاضبون واخرون يعاكسون وكثرة السباب والمشاجرات.....بففف

لكن المشكل انني أصوم أيضا لكي لا أثير مزيدا من الشكوك و يعلم أهلي بعبوري الى المسيحية 

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (29 أغسطس 2011)

بجد بجد شهر خنيقه 
ربنا يعديه على خير​


----------



## عاطف ياهو (29 أغسطس 2011)

_الحمد لله خلص ..... بس المشكله الكبيره فيه كثره الخناقات ..... وكل شويه اللهم انى صائم 

            مع العلم ان نصفهم فاطر بس  خايفين من بعض   ..... وناسيين ان الصيام لله وليس للبشر 

                             شكرا لكاتب الموضوع  _


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (30 أغسطس 2011)

بطبيعه عملي التعامل مع الجمهور والنهاره شخص ما شكله يوحي بالثقافه 
ولكنه غاضب حتى مع اسلوبي اللين 
فكان سؤالي لماذا انت غاضب 
فكان الرد اني صائم
 فقلت له وانا ذنبي ايه اخيرااااااااااااا
خلص شهر الغضب
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 أغسطس 2011)

الحمد لله انتهي شهر القرف ...و داعا يا مرضان...

يا ليله العيد انستينا....​


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

للرفع بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (8 يوليو 2012)

*يعنى كل ما ربنا يسترها عليك و الموضوع يختفى تقوم انت مصحى المصيبة ؟؟؟ 
مفيش حل فيك بجد

بس للاسف ان الكلام صح و مش فاهمة ايه السبب بس دة اللى بيحصل *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يوليو 2012)

*هي جيت على رمضان اكيد شهر مقرف وكئيب استغفر الله
دام ذي الردود اللي تعجبك انت وغيرك وتجلب السعاده الى محياك  اشبعو فيها 

*


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> *هي جيت على رمضان اكيد شهر مقرف وكئيب استغفر الله
> دام ذي الردود اللي تعجبك انت وغيرك وتجلب السعاده الى محياك  اشبعو فيها
> 
> *


هيفاء ,مع احترامى , انتى مش مصرية , ومش فاهمة انا بتكلم فى ايه , وبلاش افتراض سؤء النية  , انا اناقش ظواهر واقعية تحدث فعلا ولا اتبلى على احد لا سمح الله


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعنى كل ما ربنا يسترها عليك و الموضوع يختفى تقوم انت مصحى المصيبة ؟؟؟
> مفيش حل فيك بجد
> 
> بس للاسف ان الكلام صح و مش فاهمة ايه السبب بس دة اللى بيحصل *


يا بنتى مش ده الموسم بتاعه ! ,,,, سبحان المسيح ,, انتى عايزة تقطعى عيشى ولا ايه ؟ :act23:


----------



## My Rock (8 يوليو 2012)

شئ يستحق الترقب، أن نرى رد فعل الشارع المصري (الإخواني) في شهر رمضان الحالي..


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

انا بستعيد قراءة التعليقات بتاعة السنة اللى فاتت , ذكريات فعلا :66:


----------



## marcelino (8 يوليو 2012)

أنتظر رمضان بثوب جديد السنه دى .. 

ثوب اسؤ​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (8 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يستر السنادي
اخوان وسلفيين وامر بمعروف والنهي عن المنكر
حتبقي فله


----------



## انصار المصطفى (8 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> *الشهر "الكريم" و "المبارك" و شهر "التقوى" و "الغفران"*
> 
> *نهنئ الإخوة المسلمين بحلول شهرهم المبارك , اما بعد*
> *عايز _كمصرى_ارصد بعض الظواهر (المناقضة للتسميات اللى فوق) ملازمة للشهر ده و بعانى منها شخصيا*​
> ...


 
شـــئ يدعوا للضحك و التعجب ...يعني تعمل تهنئه بالشهر الكريم و في نفس الوقت تستهزء انت و باقي الاعضاء  عجبي !!!:giveup:

شوف دائماً اقولكم لا تحكموا على دين او الشهر الكريم من  تصرفات بعض الاشخاص لان هذا غير منطقي و غير سليم ...انا لست مصريه لهذا لا استطيع ان اتكلم بالنيابه عنهم ....لكن  مصر دوله عربيه زيها زي اي دوله اسلاميه ...و ما اعتقد ان تفكير الناس هناك بيكون مخالف عن الناس الي في اليمن او غيرها   .......ومش معقول ان اغلبيه المصريين المسلمين رايحين  يعاكسوا و يضيعوا  بركات الشهر الكريم   ..........اي نعم في ناس بتعاكس بس دي بتعكس اخلاقهم هم و استحاله تعاليم الاسلام في الشهر الكريم .كده يعني ما ينفع انك تقول شهر المعاكسات علشان بعض الاشخاص .......نحن في اليمن و من تجربتي الشخصيه نتمنى ان السنة كلها رمضان لان المعاكسات بتخف جداً ...حتى صديقتي المسيحيه - اجنبيه تقولي بحب شهر رمضان لان المعاكسات بخف و بمشئ بأمان في الشارع...بعدين شهر رمضان الكريم ايجابياته اكثر من السلبيات الي ذكرتها ...شهر يكثر فيها اعمال الخيروووو


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

اللى فاكر اننا بنتبلى على المسلمين او بنرمى تهم باطلة يقرأ :

*أمل عبد المنعم*
 قبل الإفطار: استغفر الله.. ربنا يهديكم.. اللهم إني صائم
·بعد الإفطار: الفطار خلص تعالي نقضيها لحد السحور
*رغم أننا في رمضان.*. شهر الصوم والمفروض أن تصوم العيون والألسنة عن الخطأ.. إلا أن التدين الشكلي الذي صار يميز المجتمع هو الغالب في ومضان. ولذلك *فليس غريباً أن تزداد المعاكسات مثلا في نهار رمضان وتتضاعف بعد الافطار.*
وتكفي نظرة لمحاضر الشرطة بسبب المعاكسات لتأكيد هذه الظاهرة.
*والمعاكسات في رمضان لها شكل خاص وألفاظ مختلفة فقبل الافطار تكون النظرات الخاصة والكلمات الأقل حدة مثل «استغفر الله» ربنا يهديكم، اللهم إني صائم، اتق الله في نفسك وغيرها، أما بعد الافطار فالمعاكسة تكون أكثر جرأة بكلمات مثل عايز أحافظ علي الفطار بتاعي، الفطار خلص وتعالي نقضيها لحد السحور.*
«صوت الأمة» رصدت الظاهرة في السطور القادمة.
يقول سيد.م 24 سنة موظف في احدي الشركات الطبيعي أن المعاكسة تختلف بعد الافطار فأثناء الصيام أحاول البعد عن أي شئ يفطر أو حرام، لكن بعده ممكن أعاكس البنات التي تجبرنا علي ذلك بملابسها المثيرة زيادة عن اللزوم خاصة الملابس المفتوحة أعلي الصدر. أبدأ أقول «يا جميل عبرنا» ولو ضحكت أقول «يا جامد نتعرف» وأي زيادة في المعاكسة تكون بعد اظهار قبول من الفتاة نفسها.
ولكن «علي محمود» 20 سنة يقول: أنا أعاكس قبل الافطار وبعده أقول «استغفر الله العظيم.. الواحد صايم، أو ربنا يهديكم بسخرية أو ربنا يخدكم» لكن بعد الافطار الألفاظ تختلف أو تكون مثل الأيام العادية «زي القمر، زي العسل، زي القشطة».!
ويقول مجدي فاروق «مشية» البنت تحدد قبولها للمعاكسة فمثلا قبل الافطار لو كانت جميلة جداً أقول «اتقي الله في نفسك أو تعالي بعد الفطار أعاكسك» ولو الملابس قصيرة أقول هو الترزي حرامي أصل العيب علي أبوكي» وبعد الافطار «عايز أحافظ علي الفطار بتاعي، الفطار خلص وتعالي نقضيها لحد السحور، رجلك حلوة قوي اشتري شراب»!.
*أما البنات فتقول.. «م.م» المعاكسات موجودة في رمضان مثل الأيام العادية، ولا يوجد اختلاف بالعكس الألفاظ بتزيد خاصة بعد الافطار وممكن يكون خارج من الصلاة ويعاكس!!.*
*وتقول «ح.س» الألفاظ لا يوجد فيها مشكلة لكن حالات التحرش زادت *ودائماً ما يكون عن طريق عربات الكارو أو راكب الدراجات عن طريق الخبط أو الملامسة ولازم أي سيدة تتعرض لهذا تأخذ حقها وتعلي صوتها لايقاف هذه المهازل!.
وتعترض «س.ل» قائلة: إن ملابس البنت المفتحة هي التي تشجع الشباب علي المعاكسات وكذلك الملابس الضيقة، والفتاة المحترمة لا تبدي أي قبول بالرضاء لمجرد سماع لفظ المعاكسة وبذلك لا يمكن أن توصل للتحرش الجنسي!.
من جانبه يقول د. أحمد مجدي حجازي نائب رئيس جامعة 6 أكتوبر وأستاذ علم الاجتماع: المعاكسات موجودة عند الشباب بشكل عام لأنهم يعيشون في بطالة، ولديهم وقت كبير من الفراغ غير مستهلك في العمليات الانتاجية، *وشهر رمضان عندهم عبارة عن سهر وتليفزيون ونميمة وتسلية وسينما ونوادي وبالتالي تزيد المعاكسات بين الشباب* لأن الوقت الأكبر يقضي في السهر والناس تتساهل فتزيد هذه المسائل، والحقيقة أن هناك مظاهر تدين كثيرة وفكرة شهر رمضان الصحيحة أن يصوم الإنسان عن كل شئ ويتعبد ولكن يأخذ بشكل تلقائي كسلوك، فنجد المعاكسة بعد الخروج من الصلاة وخاصة في رمضان الازدحام في المساجد لكنه ليس سلوكا دينياً والمعاكسة في رمضان تتبع نفس الألفاظ ولكن تزيد بعد الافطار والتراويح في وسط البلد وأماكن التجمع للشلل، وتبدأ المعاكسات.
ويقول د. عصام عبدالجواد أستاذ الصحة النفسية بكلية التربية النوعية بجامعة القاهرة: الإنسان يمر بمراحل عمرية كل مرحلة لها خصائصها ومرحلة المراهقة هي مرحلة التمرد علي السلطة مع عدم النضوج العقلي والنفسي والجسمي والاجتماعي مع زيادة الرغبة الجنسية، فنجد معاكسات التليفون أو الوقوف علي النواصي لمعاكسة البنات لعدم وجود حوار عائلي مع المراهقين وتأثير الشلل عليه نتيجة الفراغ وعدم الانشغال مع ضعف الوازع الديني والتطرف مع وجود مظاهر التدين،* ولذلك تزداد المعاكسات في شهر رمضان *لزيادة الترفيه ومشاهدة الأفلام والمسلسلات وجرعة الإثارة العالية للمشاهد في التليفزيون مع اثبات انه مرغوب واثبات وجوده وكذلك الكثير من البنات في هذه السن تستمتع بمعاكسة الشباب، فنجد الإعلام يركز علي الترفيه أكثر من البرامج الدينية مع عدم وجود مدارس في هذا الوقت وكذلك ملابس البنات المثيرة تؤدي لزيادة المعاكسات مع تبرير الأخطاء إنها صحيحة لرضاء شلل الأصدقاء ويمكن مواجهة ذلك بتغيير الأفكار والتوعية الدينية ومراكز الشباب وتقليل وقت الفراغ.


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

> شـــئ يدعوا للضحك و التعجب ...يعني تعمل تهنئه بالشهر الكريم و في نفس الوقت تستهزء انت و باقي الاعضاء عجبي !!!
> 
> شوف دائماً اقولكم لا تحكموا على دين او الشهر الكريم من تصرفات بعض الاشخاص


بنستهزئ بأيه ؟! وحكمنا على انهى دين وانهى شهر ؟!!!
انصار ركزى شوية
انا رصدت مشكلات واقعية , ايه ابطل اتكلم عن مشكلات الشارع ؟!! مش فاهم ايه اللى يرضيكوا ! نبطل نتناقش ونحكى اللى بيحصل يعنى !!
اقرى المقال اللى حطيته فى المداخلة اللى فاتت (الكاتبة مسلمة والشهود مسلمين) , وتأملى !


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يوليو 2012)

> هيفاء ,مع احترامى , انتى مش مصرية , ومش فاهمة انا بتكلم فى ايه , وبلاش افتراض سؤء النية , انا اناقش ظواهر واقعية تحدث فعلا ولا اتبلى على احد لا سمح الله



انتم خليتو فيها مصري او مو مصري!
وين نقاشكم؟  
 لما تقول شهر كئيب ومقرف هذه ر ظواهر او شتيمه لشهر بذاته؟
بعدين
رمضان 2010 و2008 و 2006
كنا في مصر مع اهلي وهذا رمضان جايه كمان
ادري عن ايش تتكلم وعلى ايش تعمم  على كل الناس الصايمه

انت ما تناقش شئ عزيزي موضوعك اختصر فيه شتيمة شهر
وقسم المسلمون الى غاضبون ومعاكسون حتى اللي في خارج
مصر نفس الكلام والكوبي عنكم 
سبحان الله خلال شهر شفتم كل ذي الملايين وقسمتوهم!


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

> .ومش معقول ان اغلبيه المصريين المسلمين رايحين يعاكسوا و يضيعوا بركات الشهر الكريم


طب ايه رأيك بقا انه معقول وبيحصل فعلا ! نعمل ايه دلوقت ؟! اغلب الشباب مش هاممهم بركات الشهر الكريم , ايه الحل ؟!!


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

> انتم خليتو فيها مصري او موم مصري!
> وين نقاشكم؟
> لما تقول شهر كئيب ومقرف هذه فيها مصر؟
> بعدين
> ...


مداخلة عاطفية , انت تحاولين الدفاع , عن ماذا ؟ لا اعلم ! أعن مشاكل تحدث بالفعل ام ماذا ؟!!
اقرئى ثم اقرئى :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3230324&postcount=106


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

حتى الخليج اهوووووووووووو:



> النبط
> هل هناك ظاهرة تزعجك في شهر رمضان؟
> 
> شهر رمضان شهر عظيم وتتضاعف فيه الحسنات،* إلا أن الملاحظ أن معاكسات وإزعاجات الشبان في الأسواق تزداد*، فمع كثرة مرتادي الأسواق خصوصاً في العشر الأواخر، نرى كثرة الشبان الذين يزعجون المتسوقات، متناسين حرمة وعظمة هذا الشهر الفضيل.


http://www.juof7.com/news.php?action=show&id=3783

شاهد خليجى مسلم : ده كمان عايز يشوه صورة رمضان ؟!! ولا انتو اللى فقدتوا الموضوعية دفاعا عما يحدث ؟!


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

شهادة اخرى :

أين الخلل أهو في الرجال أم النساء ؟؟؟؟!!!
سهيلة كمال قادرى
(كلميني بعد صلاة التراويح) جملة يتداولها شبابنا و حتى شيوخنا مع فتياتنا خلال هذه الأيام المباركة ، منتهكين بها حرمة هذا الشهر الفضيل . تسمعهم يغازلون و يرقمون الفتيات أينما كانوا ، ناسين أنهم صائمون ، و أن هذه الأفعال تذهب صيامهم.
*معاكسات في وضح النهار :*
ل*م نسلم من معاكساتهم لنا نحن النساء حتى في هذا الشهر الكريم ، ففي وضح النهأر تراهم يرموننا بكلماتهم التي حفظناها منهم خلال أيام السنة* ، و تسمعهم يرددون أرقام هواتفهم علَهم يتلقون أي اتصال . ما يحيِِِر الناس جميعا هو أننا في شهر فضيل لا ينبغي أن تنجلي أنفس المؤمنين فيه لمبتغى الشياطين ، فقد اعتاد الناس على تصرفاتهم هذه طوال أيام السنة ، لذا احتراما لحرمات هذا الشهر عليهم أيضا أن يصوموا لشهر بلا إفطار عن هذه المعاكسات ، و أن يستبدلوا هذه السلوكات بفعل ما يرضي الله عزوجل .
*معاكسات بعد الإفطأر:*
أفطرنا فكان إفطأرهم مبررا لسلوكاتهم التي تزداد سوءا بعد صلاة التراويح بالتحديد ، فتلك التصرفات تخلف مشاكل من رميهم النساء بكلماتهم المعهودة و تحد من متعة خروج النساء ليلا للتنزه أو التسوق . فحتى وإن لم نكن في هذا الشهر الفضيل على هؤلاء الرجال أن يتوقفوا عن هذه المعاكسات . أو هل يقبلوا تلك الكلمات على بناتهم أو نسائهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.............................. فما لا نقبله على أنفسنا لا نقبله على غيرنا .
*موقف السيارات أمام النساء فقط *
يتعمد الكثير من رجالنا التوقف بسياراتهم أمام أعين الفتيات لإغوائهم بممتلكاتهم و جذبهم لهم بموديلات سياراتهم و لباسهم و حتى طريقة كلامهم ، وقد وجدوا فرصة للتوقف مجانا أمامهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل ليلا وفي أي مكان ، لأن الناس عموما يخرجون بعد الإفطأر للاستمتاع و التسوق و التنفيس عن أنفسهم ، وهذا تزامنا مع وقوع شهر رمضان الكريم في فصل الراحة و الاستجمام . و في ظل كل هذا لا أنسى دور النساء في صدهم أو قبولهم لتلك التصرفات ، فحتى النساء يعاكسن شبابنا و شيوخنا و هذا بتماديهم في الرد عليهم مبررات ردهم الذي يجعل الرجال ينجذبون أكثر على أنه صدَ ، ناسين أنه ( أوله كلمة و آخره لقاء ) و يبقى السؤال يطرح نفسه عن من سبب كل هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!! 
http://www.djazairess.com/setif/2561


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

اظن بعد كدة يا اخت هيفاء انتى واخت انصار , متخدكوش العاطفة بزيادة , وتفتكروا اننا عايزيين نشوه صورة الإسلام او رمضان او غيره , لما نتكلم عن مشاكل وظواهر بتحصل فعلا , يبقى تكونوا موضوعيين ومتحاولوش تنكروا من اجل الانكار والدفاع والسلام


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يوليو 2012)

جايب لي مقال على اساس انه دليل؟
تعرف ايش الفرق بين ذا المقال وموضوعك؟
ان المقال ينتقد بعض الظواهر السلبيه من بعض الصايمين
ما عمم على كل المسلمين مثل ما انت تحاول تقنع الاخرين
ان المسلمين قسمين معاكسون او غاضبون فرق بين انتقاد
بعض التصرفات وبين تعميمها على كل الناس
وفرق بين انتقاد هولاء وبين شتم شهر فضيل بذاته
اعتراضي اللى حضرتك تتجاهله هو على الردود اللي تصفه
انه مقرف وكئيب وخنيق وغير ها الكلمات مو على انتقاد تصرفات بشر
وبعدين المعاكس اللي مايخاف ربه في غير رمضان بيعاكس فيه
والشتام اللي مايحترم ويخاف ربه في احدى عشر شهر بيستمر
على اخلاقه في غيره مافي حل سحري غير ان الانسان يجاهد نفسه
ويتقي ربه برمضان او غيره 
نحن اول ناس تنتقد الظواهر السلبيه اللي تطلع من بعض البشر
في صيامهم من غير شتيمة زي اللي قراتها هنا واللي اصحابها ي
ظنون انهم يصلحون او ينتقدون وهم مايدرون انهم وجه اخر للي ينتقدونهمم


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

> اعتراضي اللى حضرتك تتجاهله هو على الردود اللي تصفه


يعنى انتى بتعترضى عليا على ردود مش انا اللى كاتبها اساسا !!!
يا اختى ركزى الله يرضى عليكى , الموضوع ده بينتقد افعال "البشر" فى هذا الشهر , هل ده واضح ؟!
لما نقول شهر "المعاكسات"  اى الشهر الذى تزداد فيه المعاكسات , وهذا واقع بشهادة الشهود , هل مطلوب مننا اننا نتوقف عن الإشارة لمشاكلنا وجميعنا نغنى ونهلل "يا له مش شهر رائع ولا وجود للمعاكسات او اى عبوث او اى مشكلة من اى نوع" ؟!! والا فنحن نهاجم ونشوه الإسلام ورموزه ! وعجبى !!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يوليو 2012)

> شاهد خليجى مسلم : ده كمان عايز يشوه صورة رمضان ؟!! ولا انتو اللى فقدتوا الموضوعية دفاعا عما يحدث


؟!

هو لانه بعض تصرفات تصدر من بعض شباب نكون كلنا مثلهم
انت تتكلم بجد؟ تعرف ليش ينكتب عنهم هولاء؟ لاني قلت لك
نحن اول من ينتقد ويحاول يلفت انتباه الناس اللي يعملوه غلط بعض البشر اتوقع اللي تنقل عنهم ماهم مسيحين صح؟ هذا دليل ان نحن مو ساكتين وننتقدهم ولكن ما نعمم على الصايمين مثل ماحضرتك تحاول تعمم وهذا غلط


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يوليو 2012)

> شاهد خليجى مسلم : ده كمان عايز يشوه صورة رمضان ؟!! ولا انتو اللى فقدتوا الموضوعية دفاعا عما يحدث


؟!

هو لانه بعض تصرفات تصدر من بعض شباب نكون كلنا مثلهم
انت تتكلم بجد؟ تعرف ليش ينكتب عنهم هولاء؟ لاني قلت لك
نحن اول من ينتقد ويحاول يلفت انتباه الناس اللي يعملوه غلط بعض البشر اتوقع اللي تنقل عنهم ماهم مسيحين صح؟ هذا دليل ان نحن مو ساكتين وننتقدهم ولكن ما نعمم على الصايمين مثل ماحضرتك تحاول تعمم وهذا غلط


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

> ولكن ما نعمم على الصايمين مثل ماحضرتك تحاول تعمم وهذا غلط


لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ! يبدو انك بتدورى على حاجة تنتقدينى عليها والسلام !
انا معممتش , انا ذكرت مشاكل ملحوظة وهى : ارتفاع نسبة المعاكسات , العبوث , الكسل ,اين تكمن المشكلة عندك ؟!


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يوليو 2012)

> نى انتى بتعترضى عليا على ردود مش انا اللى كاتبها اساسا !!!
> يا اختى ركزى الله يرضى عليكى


اي بس ولا انت اعترضت ولا الاداره اعترضت
سكوتكم يعني موافقه مو اكثر




> الموضوع ده بينتقد افعال "البشر" فى هذا الشهر , هل ده واضح ؟!
> لما نقول شهر "المعاكسات" اى الشهر الذى تزداد فيه المعاكسات



اسمه انتقاد اعمال بعض البشر مش البشر كلهم وانت مازلت مصر
على تعميم على كل البشر للاسف ماعندك انصاف
بالنسبه لازدياد اللي مستند على اقوال علان وفلان وبشهادة شهود
مالها اي معنى او قيمه مو معقول واحد مش متعود يعاكس في غير رمضان ب
يعاكس خصيصا فيه ! اللي كان يعاكس قبله ممكن يستمر
وكثير منهم يخجلون على نفسهم ويبطلون فيه

كريتيك اعرف انك كاره الشهر هذا بكل شئ فيه 
حتى لو جميع ناس ملائكه تمشي على الارض
مو محتاج تبريرات طال عمرك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يوليو 2012)

بالنسبه للي ينتقدون الاكل والشرب
ليش حبايبي دافعين شئ من جيوبكم
حتى لقمه نتحاسب عليها
الله يديم النعمه


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

> كريتيك اعرف انك كاره الشهر هذا بكل شئ فيه


سوف استفيد من خبراتك فى علم الغيب ومعرفة ما بالنفوس فى مواضيع اخرى

مفيش فايدة  !
حسنا اخت هيفاء شكر لرأيك


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 يوليو 2012)

العفو كريتيك انا في الخدمه على طول
منك تعلمت واستفدت


> الموضوع ده بينتقد افعال "البشر" فى هذا الشهر , هل ده واضح ؟!



هذا اجمل دخول في نوايا كل البشر عجزت وانا اقولك ياعمي بعضهم ترد علي لا يا هيفا كل البشر

بعد ما تعلمت منك وطبقت عليك تشكرني!

انت الاستاذ في الحاجات دي انا اللي اشكرك

مافيش امل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2012)

​ ​


----------



## ponponayah (8 يوليو 2012)

*المصيبة بقى ربنا يستر على رمضان فى المرة دى
لان بقى الاخوان باينين بشكل واضح والسلفيين كمان فاذا كانت بتحصل معاكسة فى الشارع ربنا يستر بقى ومش يضربونا علشان بعمل عثرة وبنسبب الفتنة وبنضايق معاليهم بجد شهر مستفز فى كل حاجة ​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 يوليو 2012)

*اعلنت الجماعة السفلية فى مرسى مطروح انهم سيذبحون اى مسيحي او مسيحية سينزل البحر بالمايوه فى البحر فى شهر رمضان ........*


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (8 يوليو 2012)

ياخي نسيت اقفال المقاصف (الدكاكين)في المدارس والجامعات هههههههه


----------



## The Antiochian (8 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اعلنت الجماعة السفلية فى مرسى مطروح انهم سيذبحون اى مسيحي او مسيحية سينزل البحر بالمايوه فى البحر فى شهر رمضان ........*


*تحتاجون في مصر لحافظ الأسد آخر ، يهرس جماجم هؤلاء الرعاع ويربي قرود الأدغال فيهم فيسيرون على عجين ما يلخبطوش .

*​


----------



## raffy (8 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه 
موضوع معاصر جداااااااا 
بالفعل شهر الخير والبركة !!!!!!!


----------



## ارجوان (8 يوليو 2012)

bob قال:


> *نسيت شوية حاجات يا عمنا
> 1- قراءة القران و الزن اللي في كل المواصلات و لو فتحت حتي كيس شيبسي حتلاقي واحد طالع ياذن مثلا ههههههه
> 2- محدش بيستحمي معرفش ايه السبب بس بجد الواحد بيموت منهم ده انت لما تقرب منهم حتموت من غير حاجه
> 3- زيادة الجهاد في سبيل الله
> *


ههههههههههههه حلوه همه ما بتحممو عشان بخافوا يدخل مي في تمهم ومش بس ما بتحمموا كما ما بفرشو اسنانهم وانا بطبيعة شغلي بس يبلش رمضان بجهز الكمامات والعده لمحاربة الوباء والروائح المقرفه وطبعا بجاكرهم وبزيد المكياج والعطور وكل واحد بيطلع علي كأنه شايف عزرايين هههه وبصير يحكي اعوذب بالله من الشيطان الرجيم  اللهم اني صايم كانهم صايمين اللي ولا اني سائله فيهم صيامهم عباره عن جوع ثم هجوم ع الأكل بطريقه هستيرية وكانهم بحياتهم مش شايفين أكل


----------



## V mary (8 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يستر الواحد زهق وعلي أخرة​


----------



## إيمليــآ (8 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

هى فعلاً حآجآت بتحصل
*لكنهآ موجودهـ طول آلسنهـ *..* هى بس بتطفو على آلسطح*

يعنى آلمنآفق .. بديهى إنهـ يتبآهى بصيآمهـ
ولآ آلعصبى ومحب آلظهور .. بيبقى بينتهز آلفرصة علشآن يطلع عقدهـ
وآلكسول ودول مآ أكثرهم .. هيلآقى يعنى دلع ومش يتدلع

أمآ بقى آللى بيغظنى شخصياً آلجمل دى
" أستغفر آلله آلعظيم يآ رب " ولآ " ربنآ يهدكم "
خلآص يعنى مش بتشوف غير محجبآت غيرنآ .. أمآل مسلسلآت بعد آلفطآر إيهـ نظآمهآ :act23: ..!



*.،*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يوليو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اعلنت الجماعة السفلية فى مرسى مطروح انهم سيذبحون اى مسيحي او مسيحية سينزل البحر بالمايوه فى البحر فى شهر رمضان ........*


*انا بس نفسي افهم*

*حضرتك مصدر اشاعاتك منين بالظبط؟؟؟*

*اين الادلة الدامغه*

*الا ما اتنشر الكلام دا في جرنال او اتوزع في منشور حتي علي اهالي مطروح؟؟؟*

*هل هو من عنديات حضرتك؟؟؟*

*لا تظن حضرتك اني بسؤالي عن الادلة اني خلاص بقيت انتيم مع السلفيين و بدافع عنهم و بموت فيهم *

*لا انا بس خايفه علي بلدنا من كتر الاشاعات الي هتدمرها*

*دا يمكن الاخوان و السلفيين ما يسببوش كم الدمار الي الاشاعات هتعمله فينا !!!!*

*لهذا السبب الا و هو قلقي علي البلد بسئل حضرتك ما هو مصدر الخبر*

*و شكرا لك و اسفه ان بدر مني اي شئ يزعل حضرتك*

*سلام*​


----------



## قلب خاشع لله (18 يوليو 2012)

سؤالي واحد 

اكل المسلمين كذالك 

وان كانت الغالبيه العظما فتبا لهم 
لان اعطوا فكره سيئه 

وشديده الكره للاسلام 

وعند التعصب لابد 
من احترام الاخرين فعيابهم مانت رايت منهم تلك السخريه علي هذا الشهر الكريم 

فعند دراسه دين لا تدرس الاناس او الاشخاص الموجوده بل ادرس اساس الدين 
فكثيرا منا لم يتعمق فدينه سواء المسيحيه او الاسلام

وعند تعمق الدين فانا كنت من المتزمتين فالدين 
واحضر كل الدروس والقدسات كما تقولون 
وغيري 
واقماص وقسيسن كثير منهم من يداري اسلامه 
ولا ننكر ذالك 
ولان من يتعمق فالدين المسيحي يجد االاخطاء التي تفعلون لها قسم للرد علي الشبهات بصراحه عمري ماسمعت عن كده 
ناس بتجادل فضعف الدين 

ماعلينا انا دخلت كاتعتبروني شق اسلامي فالموضوع
لو مش موجود مرحب فالافضل الحظر

كمان مدخلتش واختفيت واو كدبت 
انا قولت بصراحه ولو كانت ليا الحق اعمل موضوع كنت عملت موضوع كامل عن ذالك


----------



## Critic (18 يوليو 2012)

اهلا يا زميل "قلب خاشع لله"


> فعند دراسه دين لا تدرس الاناس او الاشخاص الموجوده بل ادرس اساس الدين
> فكثيرا منا لم يتعمق فدينه سواء المسيحيه او الاسلام


من قال لك ان هذا الموضوع مختص بدراسة الدين ؟!
هل ترانى جئت على سيرة نقد الدين الإسلامى ام افعال "المصريين" فى هذا الشهر ؟
كل ما حدث انى لاحظت من سنة الى الأخرة ان تلك الظواهر "الخاصة بأفعالهم" متكررة وواقع بالفعل , فأحببت ان اناقشها
ولا نية لى لنقاش دينى , كما انه ممنوع على الجميع النقاش الدينى فى هذا القسم
شكرا لأدبك
خالص احترامى


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2012)

الموضوع ده اثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك ان اغلب العرب ليسوا بقارئين !
كل واحد يدخل يقول خطبة من غير ما يكون قرا غير عنوان الموضوع
لو كنت مصرى كنت عرفت ان كل كلمة قلتها واقع معاش , لو مش مصرى يبقى ارحمنا من خطبك وتحول لقارئ طالما لا تعرف عما نتحدث !


----------



## Critic (24 يوليو 2012)

ملحوظة لك :
الانتماء للوطن لا يجعلنا كالنعام ندفن رؤسنا فى الرمال وننكر مشاكله
ما ذكرته فى الموضوع واقع , بشهادة الشهود والكتاب المسلمين منهم قبل المسيحيين
وفر على نفسك عناء الخطابة وناقش بموضوعية افيد للجميع


----------

